# Hilary Duff und Mike Comrie haben “Ja” gesagt



## Mandalorianer (16 Aug. 2010)

*Hilary Duff und Mike Comrie haben “Ja” gesagt*​ 

Vom riesigen Verlobungs-Klunker bis hin zur romantischen Location war bei dieser Hochzeit zur Abwechslung alles im Vorfeld dokumentiert.
Weit im Voraus haben Hilary Duff und Mike Comrie ihre Traumhochzeit geplant. Und am Wochenende war es dann endlich soweit. Die Braut trug ein wunderschönes Kleid von Vera Wang und wurde von ihrer Mutter Susan zum Altar geführt. Die Zeremonie wurde von einem atemberaubenden Sonnenuntergang begleitet. Brautjungfer war Hilarys Schwester Haylie. Zu den Gästen zählten lediglich 100 der engsten Freunde und Verwandten des Paares.
Nach gescheiterten Beziehungen zu Aaron Carter und Joel Madden war sich der ehemalige Kinderstar sicher, in ihrem Eishockey Spieler Mike den Richtigen gefunden zu haben: „Es gibt einfach niemanden, der etwas Schlechtes über ihn zu sagen hätte. Er ist großzügig, fürsorglich und fröhlich. Zusammen lachen wir uns regelmäßig schlapp.“


*Da sagen Wir mal wieder 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch *


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

Dankeschön für die Infos Gollum :thumbup:
und da sind auch schon ein paar Bilder  

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...omrie-wedding-ceremony-14-08-2010-x-38-a.html


----------



## Q (17 Aug. 2010)

Tags drauf dann ab in die Flitterwochen 
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ir-honeymoon-15-08-2010-x-7-a.html#post608659


----------

